# GTX 560 Twin-Frozr-II Spiele auf 2 Monitore aufteilen?



## Meuwi (5. Februar 2013)

frage steht schon oben ... ist das möglich? wenn ja was und wo muß ich dann einstellen?


----------



## rtechnobase (5. Februar 2013)

DU willst das BIld von nem Spiel auf 2 Monitore aufteilen? Quatsch, dann kannst du doch nix mehr sinnvoll spielen, weil z.B. das Fadenkreuz in den Rahmen der Monitore verschwindet und die RPG Figur ist plötzlich zweigeteilt...


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_H (5. Februar 2013)

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht: Das Zauberwort für dich heisst SoftTH - im Normalfall dürfte es die Möglichkeiten deiner Graka aber deutlich übersteigen.

Grüße


----------



## Meuwi (5. Februar 2013)

rtechnobase schrieb:


> DU willst das BIld von nem Spiel auf 2 Monitore aufteilen? Quatsch, dann kannst du doch nix mehr sinnvoll spielen, weil z.B. das Fadenkreuz in den Rahmen der Monitore verschwindet und die RPG Figur ist plötzlich zweigeteilt...


 
hallo? so schlau bin ich auch darum das bild nur auf einem tft erweitern ...


----------



## Meuwi (5. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Oliver_H schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht: Das Zauberwort für dich heisst SoftTH - im Normalfall dürfte es die Möglichkeiten deiner Graka aber deutlich übersteigen.
> 
> Grüße


 
die seite hab icha uch schon gefunden aber unter downloads kann man nur kacke laden ... in der zip datei sind nur 2 dateien drin ... ka wi das damit gehen soll


----------



## Lexx (5. Februar 2013)

readme, manual, wiki, how to, google ?

Abgesehen davon war in einer PCGH-Print mal ein Artikel darüber
und weiteren Möglichkeiten..


----------



## Meuwi (5. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> readme, manual, wiki, how to, google ?
> 
> Abgesehen davon war in einer PCGH-Print mal ein Artikel darüber
> und weiteren Möglichkeiten..


 
schlaumeier gibt es immer wieder 
hätte ich die antwort durch google oder wiki dann würde ich nicht hier schreiben oder?
wenn du den artikel gelsen hast, kannst du stolz sein und mir den dann bestimmt auch mal zu kommen lassen ansonsten hast deine aussage kein wert für mich!!!!
und ich bezweifel es das in diesem artikel die antwort zu meiner frage drin steht weil sonst hättest du die ja leicht beantworten können ohne vorher so ein kack zu schreiben!


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_H (5. Februar 2013)

Meuwi schrieb:


> die seite hab icha uch schon gefunden aber unter downloads kann man nur kacke laden ... in der zip datei sind nur 2 dateien drin ... ka wi das damit gehen soll


 
Wie alt bist du? Überanstrengt dich das Lesen von ner Webseite? Dann kann es so wichtig ja nicht sein. Ne Bastellösung wird es bei deinem Setup so oder so - wenn du ne 5-Minuten-Lösung suchst, dann schmink dir die Idee gleich wieder ab. Hier ne Anleitung.....

Grüße


----------



## Meuwi (5. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Oliver_H schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du? Überanstrengt dich das Lesen von ner Webseite? Dann kann es so wichtig ja nicht sein. Ne Bastellösung wird es bei deinem Setup so oder so - wenn du ne 5-Minuten-Lösung suchst, dann schmink dir die Idee gleich wieder ab. Hier ne Anleitung.....
> 
> Grüße


 
ne ich hab wichtigere sachen zu tuen als eine bastelseite zu lesen ... desweitern ist das keine antwort auf meine frage. 
eine ca. 5 min lösung gibt es aber kostet dann auch über 200€ also so weit bin ich nun doch schon gekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_H (5. Februar 2013)

Meuwi schrieb:


> ne ich hab wichtigere sachen zu tuen als eine bastelseite zu lesen ... desweitern ist das keine antwort auf meine frage.
> eine ca. 5 min lösung gibt es aber kostet dann auch über 200€ also so weit bin ich nun doch schon gekommen.


 
Ok, für Anfänger: Das Lesen nehme ich dir nicht ab, dafür gibt es solche Seiten. Soweit ich weiß wuselt einer der SoftTH-Jungs hier im Forum rum, vielleicht hast du Glück und er erklärt dir nochmal alles - ich tus nicht. Die 200 Euro-Lösung bringt dich nicht weiter, da du bei klassischem SLI keine Erweiterung auf einen Monitor erreichst, sondern dann den beschriebenen Effekt mit dem zentrierten Bild hast. Mit SoftTH kannst du den dritten Monitor mitberechnen lassen und so ein Bild wie gewünscht nur auf den 2. Monitor erweitern. Ne Tripple-Head-Auflösung packt deine Graka aber selbst im SLI mit gängigen Spielen eher nicht. Und meine persönliche Meinung: Wer keine Zeit zum Basteln hat, hat Geld zum Kaufen - viel Spaß.

Grüße


----------



## Meuwi (5. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Oliver_H schrieb:


> Ok, für Anfänger: Das Lesen nehme ich dir nicht ab, dafür gibt es solche Seiten. Soweit ich weiß wuselt einer der SoftTH-Jungs hier im Forum rum, vielleicht hast du Glück und er erklärt dir nochmal alles - ich tus nicht. Die 200 Euro-Lösung bringt dich nicht weiter, da du bei klassischem SLI keine Erweiterung auf einen Monitor erreichst, sondern dann den beschriebenen Effekt mit dem zentrierten Bild hast. Mit SoftTH kannst du den dritten Monitor mitberechnen lassen und so ein Bild wie gewünscht nur auf den 2. Monitor erweitern. Ne Tripple-Head-Auflösung packt deine Graka aber selbst im SLI mit gängigen Spielen eher nicht. Und meine persönliche Meinung: Wer keine Zeit zum Basteln hat, hat Geld zum Kaufen - viel Spaß.
> 
> Grüße



recht hast du ich zahl lieber und hab was hoffendlich vernünftiges dann also so ein gebastelter kack


----------

